# My tips for getting the most out of your old paint job



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

~step 1) wash car (of course)

~step 2)Use Nu-Finish, it works great for getting dulled paint looking better. This is a once a year product, and not needed for cars that still have a shiny gloss coat. This is a mild stripper from what I understand.

~step 3)Polish car with a polish, I use Turtle Waxs F21. What you are doing now is polishing your new finish you got with Nu-Finish. 

~step 4)Wax car, and I mean the rub on then rub off stuff, not the lazy mans wax spray on stuff. The glossy'r the wax the better. But that is all up to you, I know those glossy waxes can be 4 times as much as a regular wax. But what you are doing here is sealing in your polish and adding a protective coating. 

Your car should be looking alot better now. Especially if you have a dulled clear coat. Those steps will make a huge difference. You can add a step five by buffing after you wax. That can always add some more shine. Just a little tip for you all out there with old Z cars and others.


----------

